# Medical Billing Service



## chulagirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Can someone give me some advice, I would like to know what is the going percentage rate for billing service. If there is a source I can show my Doctor to justify my charges. Thanks,Linda


----------



## monicams2003 (Jul 31, 2008)

The billing services I've worked for in the past have charged between 4% and 7%.


----------



## ncgirl (Aug 1, 2008)

*Medical Billing*

does anyone own any home based biling company ? One of my coder friends wants to know the details like how to start, the good software, getting the clients etc.....? Can anyone share any information please ?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## ambergary (Aug 28, 2008)

im getting ready to start up my own billing service. the software im most likely going with is healthpac. there is alot involved in starting up. the going rate for billing service where im at is 6% again i live in a small college town...i know 45 miles away in a larger city the rate is 10% of wahts collected.


----------



## CarolLR (Sep 3, 2008)

I am curious to see some input on this topic too.  Like a lot of people, I have always wanted to do billing/coding from home.  I have over 20 years billing experience but can't seem to find anyone willing to let me do their billing from my home office.  I have not seriously considered purchasing my own billing software.  I always figured I would connect via VPN to their network and use their software.  This lets the Dr feel like he has more control and also lets the clerical staff have current access to patient account information.  

I have a solicitation letter I use to send out but have never gotten a response.  

My biggest concern is my fee.  Do you charge per claim, per hour or (as it seems in previous posts) by a percentage that you collect?  If you are not chargeing an hourly rate, how do you report which claims are "yours"?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## lsbrown01 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Billing services*

I have worked for a billing office that had many facilities.  These were mostly surgery centers and their billing rate is 10%.  When they obtained the physician billing it went to about 7%.  I think that is from the total charge not the Medicare rate.  If you want to know the Medicare rate you can go onto the cms wesite and go to part fee, physician fee and then based on the location will give you the current rate for physcians.  I hope this helps.

Also to the person wanting to do home billing/coding I would also love to work for home also.  I did Date Entry for an Anesthesia Company at home and was paid $.75 per entry.  This was inputting all the demographic, insurance, and codes into their system.  The problem I had working from home was that home computers are not as fast as company due to network connections.  Maybe technology has improved.

Thanks


----------

